# Internet ausfall



## JSL (25. April 2009)

Hallo,

Ich möchte bei einem Spiel mal mein Computer über Nacht laufen lassen, aber immer wenn ich schlafen gehe bekome ich zwischen 15 und 30 min später ein disconnect!
Habe alles bei Energieoptionen auf Nie gestellt, bekomme aber immernoch die disconnects!
Hat vielleicht noch jmd. eine idee wie ich das verhindern kann?

MfG
JSL


----------



## riedochs (25. April 2009)

Wie kommst du ins Internet? Via Router?


----------



## Lassreden (25. April 2009)

Lan Kabel, D-lan, oder Router 
Betrieb Browser? wüsste ich gern


----------



## Spikos (25. April 2009)

Um welches Spiel handelt es sich denn? Bei WoW z.B. flog man meiner Meinung nach auch nach ner Zeit raus wenn man afk war!


----------



## JSL (25. April 2009)

Es handelt sich um Silkroad!
Bin über Kabel drinne über T-Com Router!
Wenn ich tagsüber afk bin, so bekomme ich kein disconnect! Nur Nachts!


----------



## Kadauz (25. April 2009)

Zwangstrennung! Einmal in 24h gibts technikbedingt ne Zwangstrennung. Normal bei DSL. Das wird meistens nachts gemacht. Kannst aber vielleicht einstellen.


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2009)

warum willst du denn überhaupt wegen des spiels ständig online sein? ^^


----------



## highspeedpingu (25. April 2009)

Da kannst du die Uhrzeit für die Zwangstrennung einstellen.
1x alle 24 Stunden ist aber Pflicht/ Zwang...


----------



## Spikos (25. April 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> warum willst du denn überhaupt wegen des spiels ständig online sein? ^^


Wahrsch. gibt es auch bei Silkroad solche Spielershops, der bleibt nur offen wenn man on ist (so wie bei z.B. Ragnarok Online, Kalonline etc.).


----------



## bishop (25. April 2009)

ich glaube fast es geht um trainingsbots, da gabs doch was für silkroad imo?


----------



## Mosed (25. April 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Zwangstrennung! Einmal in 24h gibts technikbedingt ne Zwangstrennung.



Mit der Technik hat das eher weniger zu tun. Das ist Schikane. Gibt nur wenige Ausnahmen, wo es wirklich nötig ist.
Sinnvoll höchstes um IP adressen wieder freizugeben von inaktiven "Leitungen".


----------



## JSL (26. April 2009)

ich brauche es um Sachen zu verkaufen über nacht! ;D
aber danke


----------

